# Grimm Brothers Fairytale Inspired Landscapes



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

I remember my older sister reading to me when I was young from Grimm's Fairytales, here's some neat landscapes.  http://www.boredpanda.com/brothers-grimm-wanderings-landscape-photography-kilian-schonberger/


----------



## AprilT (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah Sea, just when I'm leaving you start up on the Grimm Brothers, a subject at the center of my heart considering my favorite shows is called Grimm based on in some of their tales.    They film in Portland and some of the scenery reminds me of those pics they also film in the Grimm brothers home stomping grounds where some of the original stories are laid out.  I need to get going, but, thanks for sharing.  below a little share about the tv series.  I love, love, love the Grimm brothers stories and even more so this show of which I never miss an episode.

http://www.nbc.com/grimm

http://grimm.wikia.com/wiki/Grimm


----------

